# Southern il can&#039;t wait



## boom monster

Last year living in southern il hope it is a good season!!! Precipitation has been good and we actually had a winter this year. Few more weeks and it will be on hopefully. Good luck to everyone
Gear up


----------



## bing

Found the first grey on 18 March last year (west central IL). Season was done the third week of April. Looks promising this year! Anticipation!


----------



## texter123

Where are you in Southern Illinois, boom monster? I have family there and am thinking about a trip to go hunting.


----------



## tank79

Was just thinking I found greys on March 17 last year in southern IL. Was a crazy year down there. Best of luck to all.


----------



## pedro

There was a find of blacks in SW Kentucky, your season should be close to starting up.


----------



## cls74

Looking forward to this season, we're due for a good one. Found first ones near Springfield on 3/19, normally find them around Masters(golf) weekend. Watch the progress unfold the next 3 weeks, better late than never. Snow this upcoming Sunday will have thoughts of discouragement but no worries, it's actually normal most years. If it snows 2 weeks after they pop worry, but never before. 


Unfortunately I'll be living vicariously through others this year, that being so, I'll bet it's one of the best seasons in recent years. 

Good luck all, it's nearly upon us. 

Like the registration, hopefully you can change password somehow?


----------



## boom monster

Texter123, I am in the carbondale area!! Weather has cooled a bit for the next week or so should start getting a bit warmer after that. Had a nice a day of rain this past week and lt looks like a bit more in A few days!!!


----------



## texter123

You're a little more south than my family then (Mt. Carmel, Illinois). The rain is good news.


----------



## poacher

Just decided that there is no patience while waiting for the morels to get here. Thinking it is going to be a good season. Pleanty of rain and no hot weather in forcast.


----------



## clong45

Things are looking good that is for sure. We finally are getting the temps up now and plenty of rain. Time for a little less rain and a bit more sunshine. Dandilions out everywhere...we are close here in Williamson Co.


----------



## tank79

Hey Poacher I think its gonna be primo this weekend!!! When you going out?


----------



## poacher

Perry county here. I think I might hit it tomorrow just to get loosened up. I don't find any black ones so I got to wait on the yellow and grays. I have a spot where they come up early. I am thinking next weekend should be good.
Gonna try to get some crappie to go with them for a fry.


----------



## ryno_84

I was thinking here in perry county within the next few days, night temp fri and sat is gonna be in the mid 30s with the high in the mid 50s, Any chance that will hurt or slow things down?


----------



## bing

Ground temps are coming up quickly. Few Dandelions are up and the Buck Brush is leafing up. Saw photos of a few greys around St. Louis and KC. Hopefully we have a mellow and Humid spring! Good luck to all!


----------



## hudson27

Any tips for tick prevention? I had quite a few on me yesterday and did not like it!


----------



## tank79

Hudson27....I use Sawyer's insect repellent. It is primarily Permethrin. This stuff is great...you need to treat your clothes that you are going to wear with it and let it dry over night. It is what the military uses and I have used for mushroom and turkey hunting.....best thing i've found!!!!! 
Night temps in perry will slow down growth but I bet there will be some up by then! Ill be in P'ville through the weekend fishing and picking!!!!


----------



## ryno_84

I'll be in p'ville as well this weekend doing the same exact thing lol. Was a little worried about the night temps, but I have to agree they should be quite a few up by this weekend, fingers crossed. If i don't get any shrooms i'll be sure to have plenty of crappie hope we all find pounds and pounds!


----------



## poacher

You guys are not allowed to hunt here unless you teach me how to catch crappie. I just came out of the hills. No early ones yet. I did find a small red one. Thing there should be a few up by the weekend. I hope they don't come up till Monday though.


----------



## poacher

As far as ticks I was in a woods down by carbondale where I was working today for about 20 minutes and picked 5 of the off of me. I use deep woods off, the powder form in blue spray cans generously and had 0 ticks from the strip hills.


----------



## tank79

Ill teach you to catch crappie when you show me where u hunt shrooms! Lol. I was hoping perry would pick up some rain these next couple days so the weekend would be good! Ill give ya one tip....I never go crappie fishing without a very full cooler


----------



## azmodeus

Hey Poacher. I'm near Carbondale also. I live in Johnston City, but do alot of scouting/metal detecting near Carbondale. Anybody got any advice for a newbie? I went out and found a few handfuls of Morels last year, but this year I'm wanting to get a little more serious. I think I got the basics covered, use a mesh bag, hunt around may apples and Elm trees, cut the morels off a little above ground level, and ofcourse false Morels don't have hollow stems. I haven't seen any up around here yet but it's supposed to storm tomorrow, so maybe Thursday. Part of the Shawnee Forest burned a few years ago around Pomona, I was thinking that would be a good place to start?


----------



## tank79

Don't forget to check around cottonwood trees! Best of luck. Maybe try some of the timber around SIUC. Don't know if they allow hunting shrooms on campus but most universities do.


----------



## poacher

Azmodeus, The burnt woods I think would be a prime place to look. I have heard they grow crazy after a burn. Sounds like you are on the right path. Tank79, In the woods, that's where I pick mushrooms. LOL. Me giving my spots is like you giving up your fishing spots. HAHA. The full cooler now, that is my kind of fishing. Good luck this weekend. I don't know if I will make it out till Sunday, supposed to go camping at Carlyle lake this weekend.


----------



## boom monster

If you go to siuc campus to hunt I would stay away from the flats out by the foundry most often they are flooded and and also the dairy cows are right out there so all the run off from those fields go down into those areas. I wouldn't eat a morel in that area for the life of me. Although in the fall their is an insane amount of oysters out that way which I will eat. If you go on campus's hunt the woods on the main campus, but I have spent hours in those woods and only ever found a few. Good luck. Oh and I do really good around ash and sycamore trees around here!!!


----------



## mag1130

I went out in the crab orchard refuge area and found 23 blacks yesterday. They were all found in a patch about 50 by 50 feet under a poplar, that is my go to spot. They were large and fresh. I think it will be prime time in about 2 weeks. I think it is going to be a good season. :-D


----------

